# Bought a plant from a plant nursery



## kurt182 (May 7, 2007)

I went to my local plant nursery to see what true water plants they had. They only had 2 different kinds but i bought some of both. The lady was from Europe some where so i couldn't understand what she was calling this plant. I asked her a few times but I'm not sure what she called it. Its not the healthiest but i got a milk jug full of plants for 6 bucks so if it lives it lives if not oh well. 
Is it some kind of val?
















Also got some type of cabomba. Carolina maybe?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Can you provide some photos or at least a more thorough description?

Your _Cabomba_ is indeed likely to be _C. caroliniana_. A photo would help there too.


----------



## kurt182 (May 7, 2007)

should i take the plant out of the water and take a picture?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That'll work.


----------



## kurt182 (May 7, 2007)

Do you see this photo?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks like Giant Saggitaria to me. Could be a val, but I would think that the leaves would be thinner if that was the case. Do you have anything for scale?


----------



## kurt182 (May 7, 2007)

How about this.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a _Vallisneria_. The veins of the leaf stay together all the way to the tip of the leaf, which is slightly denticulate (toothed). It may be _V. americana_.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Yup, I second that! Thanks for the quarter!


----------



## kurt182 (May 7, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------

